# Mobil 1 0w 40 0r 20w 50 for VR6 STB. Supercharged



## $rado (May 17, 2007)

Cleaning the motor from conventional to Syn, just wondering which weight to stick with before and after the charger is installed to keep that charger mint and MINIMIZE THE VR6 VALVE NOISE WHEN HOT. Yes the head was taken to a machine shop inspected, tested and cleaned, Chain guide was updated.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w 40 0r 20w 50 for VR6 STB. Supercharged ($rado)*

0W40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w 40 0r 20w 50 for VR6 STB. Supercharged ($rado)*

5w40 Syntec or 0w40 M1...also, M1 makes a 5w40 in a "truck" formula but it might be harder to find


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w 40 0r 20w 50 for VR6 STB. Supercharged ($rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$rado* »_MINIMIZE THE VR6 VALVE NOISE WHEN HOT.

I can tell you I have always run 15-50 M-1 in my daughter SLC corrado and its at 120K on original guides and the motors never been apart and you can barely here the engine idle its so quiet. 
I had some extra 0-40 M-1 on hand for my 06 2L and her oil change was due (5-7K miles) I said "Ill just throw the 0-40 M-1 in " , well the next week when I heard her pull up with the engine Hot making that loud " VR6 Noise ". I changed the oil back to 15-50 M-1 the next day and Its back to quiet as a mouse .







Bob.G
edit to add PDF file to compare all M-1 oil guide that someone posted in another forum .
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-En...e.pdf



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:06 PM 7-4-2009_


----------



## $rado (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w 40 0r 20w 50 for VR6 STB. Supercharged (rracerguy717)*

Thanks Alot 15-50 IT IS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

